# Oshlun 8" stacked dado review



## Routerisstillmyname

I just picked up a set from Amazon. It sure has a lot more carbide than my DeWalt DW7670 Dado set.
Although when I measured each blade, none of them seem to be 100%. Despite that, all the reviews give it 4- 5 stars.


----------



## rsmith71

I nought the 6" set last fall and I am really pleased with it. Considered the 8" but the 6" was $20 cheaper at the time and goes more than deep enough for anything I'm working on. For the price it can't be beat, compared to $150+ for others I checked out.


----------



## Kristoffer

Thanks for the review. Sounds like you got a great deal to. I used a dado set for the first time a few days ago and enjoyed the heck out of the experience (which is a good thing, because the project I was working on had 42 dados and 8 rabbets). 
Is there a upside to full blade chippers over the wings or is it just a preference?


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## cliffton

Two things that i think make full blade chippers better are that they can have more teeth and to me it would seem like they would not be as prone to vibration. though this is completely without research into it, and i have been wrong before.


----------



## KayBee

I picked one up from Rockler while they where on sale. Used it on both ply and solid already. I was really surprised by the quality of the cut. No tear out on the plywood at all.


----------



## JohnGray

Thanks for the review I have been considering a set of these.


----------



## lwoodt

great set.and that price means i need to got one.


----------



## rherring3

Toolcity.com has them for $51.99. Anyone had dealings with them?


----------



## 8iowa

Thanks for the review.

My saw falls under the "underpowered" classification, so I purchased Oshlun's 6" set to gain more cutting torque at the teeth of the blades. The set comes with metal spacers of different thicknesses making it possible to fine tune the dado's thickness to match the thickness of your wood. this is especially important when using plywood.

It's really great to see a reasonably priced high quality accessory that is made in the USA. Oshlun deserves our support.


----------



## SouthpawCA

BEWARE!!! I also purchased the Oshlun 8" Dado. My impression was a bit different. I did like and expected the tight fit on the arbor. When started it up it ran very smooth. But that's about where the love story ended. I initially cut a 9/16" dado to see how it ran with multiple chippers and the 2 saws. Everything worked well - it cut like butter, but when I looked at the bottom - IT WAS NOT FLAT. The 1/16" dado left a groove. OK, I figured I had it set up wrong in some way. I rearranged the blades but had the same results. Then I checked each of the blades individually on a piece of oak. First just using the 2 saw blades alone and then each individual chipper blade sandwiched between the 2 saw blades. I found the 1/16", the 3/32", and one of the 1/8" chippers left a groove on the bottom. This one is going back to Rockler and I'm going to get the Freud that I wanted to get in the first place.


----------



## jbertelson

I have this product, and have not used it much, but it seems to work very well. The 6 inch product reviewed well here also.


----------



## cliffton

wow southpaw, that is odd that your chippers were so far out of spec, that is definitely a return! see what rockler will do for you, they have been nothing but helpful to me.

I apologize I miss labeled my review this is the OSHLUN SDS-0842 set, I don't know what the heck i was thinking.

I have never dealt with toolcity.

I went with the 8" for three reasons over the 6"

1: I use a sled so i lose about 1/2" of cut capacity. 
2: It was cheaper than the 6" 
3: I have a 1.5 HP R4511 and was always taught that "underpowered" meant the direct drive benchtop type of saws

I went out and tested it cutting a 2 inch dado in a stack of Jatoba and it didnt even flinch.


----------



## rsmith71

Southpaw, You got a bad one alright, but don't let it burn you on the Oshlun. That's really wierd that they were so far out.That's the first time I've heard of that happening with these. My 6" sets works great.


----------



## rsmith71

Southpaw, You got a bad one alright, but don't let it burn you on the Oshlun. That's really wierd that they were so far out.That's the first time I've heard of that happening with these. My 6" sets works great.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

reasonably priced high quality accessory that is made in the USA.

Sorry, They are made in China.


----------



## knotscott

Southpaw - I'd have Oshlun send you a good set…that one's obviously defective, and from what I've read from others, your's isn't the norm. Freud makes some nice sets too, but their premuim set is ~ $175-$200.

I called them about a missing spacer for a 5-1/2" blade, and got an actual competent human on the other end who personally sent me the missing spacer.


----------



## ChrisK

I purchased the 8" Dado set from Rockler just about 2 years ago. I was very surprised at how well the set worked. While the bottom of the dado was not perfectly flat, there was about .010 of variation, the dado was flat enough to allow me to build all of the new cabinets in my kitchen. I would give them 4.5 stars.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review
Wow….$59 bucks..that's a great deal for that quality of cuts and full blade chippers. I have been looking at the Forrest *" but that sucker is $249 on a good day! I don't use a dado set much…but I think that's because I don't have one!


----------



## mattfranck

Ordered an 8" through Amazon.com for $65. Thanks for the review.


----------



## MichaelMacD

question: do the shims have markings on them to indicate the thickness? I have a freud set, and although I can make-do, choosing the right shim is allways stressful.


----------



## KayBee

Yes, the shims are marked with their thickness. The thinner shims are a polyester or plastic type of material, the thicker ones are metal. The blades and chippers are marked too.


----------



## Wolffarmer

I just got mine from Rockler. $60 with free shipping.

Put it on the saw and it works wonderful. Made a rather deep cut in some mystery hardwood and it did beauty. Don't have any veneer to try it on but I am not to worried. It has C4 carbide teeth. To bad it is made in China. Oh well.


----------



## Bryan_M

The shims on my set were marked but the paint just rubbed right off… now I don't know which is which. If you get them I'd recommend etching them or something. Otherwise, my 6" set and my 8" set have worked great for the little I've used them.


----------



## skidooman93

I have been using this same 8" set for about a year and am completely happy with it. It replaced a 6" freud set that was inferior to the oshlum. If yours isn't producing flat bottoms exhange it or call oshulm. That is not the norm. I know of at least a dozen other woodworkers that have this set and all are extremely happy.


----------



## jbertelson

I have not used this set much, but the bottoms were perfect the times I did….................


----------

